# Why would people want to live in a 55 plus community?



## boliverchadsworth (Feb 16, 2022)

I have researched this a lot ....and I agree with this person this is for your information only I don't care if you have an opinion or comment or not...take it or leave it.

Why would people want to live in a 55 plus community?
When we first moved to one, the reasons were simple.

We wanted to use the pool without brats jumping over our heads and barely missing us and splashing us.
We yearned for the quiet that kids rob us of.
We thought it would be safer and well protected.
We were under the impression that seniors were mature and would gather well and it would be a great community.
None of that turned out to be the reality.

Senior communities aren’t void of bratty kids. They bring their grandkids to the pool.
Senior communities aren’t quiet. Most have relatives living with them who make more noise than kids.
Senior communities are far from safe. Hookers and drug dealers and swindlers frequent these communities and prey on lonely seniors, often ripping them off.
Seniors are often so immature you have senior bullying, senior gossip, senior cliques, you name it.
We found that this was the worst apartment complex we had ever moved into. So we bought a home and now have everything we dreamed of.

Our friend lives in one of these communities still, though, He hates the petty bitches that click and cluck over all their gossip. He hates the angry men, who have no testosterone but still try to act tough. He hates the bickering, the lies, the deaths all of it.

I wouldn’t live with seniors again if the government paid me to. I’ve never seen a more dysfunctional community.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 16, 2022)

Glad I'm still living in the house we built in 1966. 
Also glad we never decided to build a pool in the back yard.


----------



## RFW (Feb 16, 2022)

I gotta agree with that. I'll probably die alone in my house but at least it will be peaceful.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 16, 2022)

I live with my daughter...her hubby...2 dogs...4 cats and a bunch of fish( they multiply) I would not change it for the world...it gets noisy at times and there is work to do keeping it all clean...but who can say no to the love of animals?


----------



## RobinWren (Feb 16, 2022)

I live in a 55plus community. I am happy here, I feel safe. I do not have to worry about maintenance only the interior which is helpful being that I am a widow. I love to hear the children happily playing in the pool. I do not listen to gossip, I have great neighbours and although I do not mix a lot I am happy to help out when needed. 
It takes all sorts to make a community, you obviously chose one that was not suitable for you.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 16, 2022)

_H_a ha, boliverchadsworth, you nailed it! I spent 3 years in an ”over 55” complex after the all ages Apt I was happy in for 12 yrs went downhill fast after a management change.
There weren’t too many grand kids at the new pllace, but if I wanted to use their much advertised pool I had to screen the dead bugs floating out of it first. It has just about all the qualities you mentioned, including a crime filled neighborhood, cars stolen etc. Barking dogs, loud tv from deaf neighbors. On & on.
Went back to a mixed age place, been here for 4 years, like most things about it.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 16, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Glad I'm still living in the house we built in 1966.
> Also glad we never decided to build a pool in the back yard.


I miss the pool in the back yard where my daughter learned to swim...where I fell asleep on an air mattress and looked liked a lobster for the next month....so many memories...son throwing a party when we were gone and finding beer bottles in the bottom....many many days gone by...


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 16, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I live in a 55plus community. I am happy here, I feel safe. I do not have to worry about maintenance only the interior which is helpful being that I am a widow. I love to hear the children happily playing in the pool. I do not listen to gossip, I have great neighbours and although I do not mix a lot I am happy to help out when needed.
> It takes all sorts to make a community, you obviously chose one that was not suitable for you.


That is the same experience my mother had in her 55+ community.  She was over 70 when she moved there.  I think she liked a bit of the gossip because it was harmless and kept her socially engaged.  I visited often and it was very quiet.  I never saw anyone at the pool, even on Saturdays.

She actually said it was the best place she'd ever lived.  I do respect that every community is different and that everyone experiences something different.


----------



## mrstime (Feb 16, 2022)

We live in a senior mobile home park, we love it. It is quiet! Now and then in summer, it can get a bit less quiet when some folk's grandkids are around.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 16, 2022)

I heard this before about 55-plus communities.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 16, 2022)

I think that would apply to any community or apartment building. My son lived in apartment buildings with the same issues and he was in his twenties. It is a people thing. Of course, if you live in a house with some space between you and your neighbors you shouldn't have those problems. Or you can live in a community where everyone gets along great, then someone new moves in and starts trouble.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 16, 2022)

To be honest, I'm surprised it took you until your senior years to find out the truth about people in general. It only takes one selfish family to spoil things for everyone.
I live in a block of apartments which are intended for older people, but they all have grandchildren. I do think it would be better if families bought a really large house and all lived together. It would make life easier for them and for their neighbours.


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

So glad the river is just down the road, the young ones are a bit more careful in just jumping in.
Water Moccasins.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 25, 2022)

I live in a nursing home for well over 6 months. Just because  people are all geezers does not mean some can't be horrendous pains.in the neck. And personally, I see no reason to wall myself off from people of all ages. It's like having 256 TV channels, and only watching " Matlock".


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 25, 2022)

I live in a 55 plus apartment building.  It is very quiet.  Due to that darn Covid there are no coffee mornings and no "Happy Hour" on Friday.  It is sort of dead around here.  I see some folks love the 55 plus places and some folks hate 'em.  I think the secret is how much cash you are willing to fork out every month for you accommodation.  Expensive places tend to have more educated folks, more bells and whistles and more social outlets and the building are built of cement and are sound proof. 

On the other side of the market are the cheap places built of wood where you hear your neighbour's TV or the slamming of their kitchen cabinets.  Cheap places tend to be near busy streets and don't have any parks around them.  

There is only some general statements.  Each to their own I say.  If you love your place, congratulations!  If you hate your place, time to move because life is short and you should enjoy your senior years.


----------



## Remy (Feb 27, 2022)

Well, you don't care if anyone has a comment. However, I'll go anyway. My mother who didn't like noise (even that of her own children) loved the park they lived in the last 18 or so years of her life. She always said it was quiet and they were in the back, on a corner with undeveloped land behind them. Sometimes she said kids went around on bikes in the summer but nothing noisy. One woman she knew in the park had a couple move in and then "snuck" in her one of her kids and spouse with their kids and they seemed like trash. 

I kind of like the idea of senior only. To me it feels safer. I don't know. The house I owned and lived in was terrible. Harassing jerk behind me and as a single female, it seemed like I was some sort of anomaly.


----------



## Remy (Feb 27, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I think that would apply to any community or apartment building. My son lived in apartment buildings with the same issues and he was in his twenties. It is a people thing. Of course, if you live in a house with some space between you and your neighbors you shouldn't have those problems. Or you can live in a community where everyone gets along great, then someone new moves in and starts trouble.


kat, when I owned the house, I swear it was more noisy than this apartment. Basketball playing, kids, but that wasn't the worst of it. The jerk to the side of me on every half baked holiday put his stereo outside and blasted it from 10am to 10pm. The guy behind me played his stereo outside also and had a very loud surround sound TV. That place was a nightmare for me. I should have never stayed 7 years. 

Oh and then the punk kid in the house that backed to my front yard got a drum set.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 27, 2022)

The building I live in is seniors and disabled tenants and is pretty quiet. I have no complaints about noise. My floor is so quiet that sometimes I walk out in the hall to make sure there are other people still living here! The noisiest it gets is when my neighbor's visitors come to take him shopping. It is a mother and child and they both run through the hall and yell and shout inside and outside. I had to look at the adult to be sure she was an adult after seeing her run through the hall and make so much noise along with her preteen daughter. Yeah, it irritates me but I just turn up my music!


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2022)

I looked into senior housing a few years ago. The biggest put-off for me was the price. Some charge between $3500 and $6500 *A MONTH. *Of course, that depends on the amenities included, most of which I would not avail myself. I'd call the low end "vanilla boxes" which is an open floor plan living room, dining room -  no appliances or amenities. If one wanted to spring for the higher end - sometimes a laundry and/or gym is available and a meal or two is included. Still not worth it to me. 

As for noise - if your neighbors are hard of hearing, they may play their TV or radio loudly. Also many seniors babysit their rambunctious grandkids frequently.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Feb 27, 2022)

no danger of me writing a really long post......bullit points

17 or so non comments ...wonder how many I would get if I solicited remarks. 2,,,?? maybe 3 ? --4.04 for gas yesterday...brother in law retired to germany ..9.00 a gal.--so strap in kids-


----------



## katlupe (Feb 27, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> no danger of me writing a really long post......bullit points
> 
> 17 or so non comments ...wonder how many I would get if I solicited remarks. 2,,,?? maybe 3 ? --4.04 for gas yesterday...brother in law retired to germany ..9.00 a gal.--so strap in kids-


Sorry I thought that was the point of starting a topic,


----------



## HoneyNut (Feb 27, 2022)

I think I would like a 55+ community if it didn't cost a lot and if it wasn't like the bad ones mentioned.  I remember reading one ad for a 55+ condo place and it said they had a hundred clubs like walking club, cards, etc.  I would like to have some human interaction, but maybe it is better to live separate and go to a senior center for interaction.  
Maybe since most of my interactions for the past few decades have been with coworkers, and naturally people have to behave with some self-restraint at work, I might have forgotten how bad some people behave.


----------



## Remy (Feb 28, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> no danger of me writing a really long post......bullit points
> 
> 17 or so non comments ...wonder how many I would get if I solicited remarks. 2,,,?? maybe 3 ? --4.04 for gas yesterday...brother in law retired to germany ..9.00 a gal.--so strap in kids-


WTF? "non comments" You post and don't want anyone to reply?


----------



## officerripley (Feb 28, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I would like to have some human interaction, but maybe it is better to live separate and go to a senior center for interaction.


The problem is around here and maybe some other places too, there is no senior center. And of course, very few, if any, places to live that offer human-interaction type activities.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 6, 2022)

It can't not be great if one is a rebel as in being cool as hippies do. Only to fill the vent systems with his wild weed as if he was in my apartment while enjoying his escape from reality over indilgencimg heavy duty smoking challenges with himself at my mind and body takeover. 
I reported it for years until this year it has stopped yet a buzzing of my intercom has taken its place.....a reminder I'm sure if everytime he must go out in the cold to carry on his soul journey to continue his rituals for his comfort to avoid having to go through life's issues and problems of having to live in his life with the means of his unhappy choice to not be evicted Each means someone as management had to tell him who was complaining of his excessive amount of weed he needs to keep his high- Ness at a full vent level of keeping his neighbors out of his hair by knocking them out of commission for that day that no one can function with their chores. Should I say anymore, on same floor as me  near the laundry room and elevator and art residents art room.
I've said enough, even though he rings my bell to revenge me and well, wanting to strangle me for sure. 

Still breathing......so far......can be Down right dangerous living like this ........ the management come and go.....too busy and females would be most on his side since he can be a Henry the 8th sort of chap.......


----------



## Lee (Mar 6, 2022)

Sheesh, I love the sound of kid's laughter and is one of the things I missed moving into this mostly senior mobile home community. Fortunately a few younger families are moving in here now, keeping fingers crossed for the home for sale on the block.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 6, 2022)

The mother-in-law, my wife's mother moved to an elder care complex just before the covid thing hit. She was tired of staying home alone and relatives would avoid visiting her because she is such domineering controlling person who does not know when to keep her mouth shut. She tells other people how to live their life's and does not know how to let two people work out their problems. She has to interfere and be the third wheel there by stepping up the problem to the next highest level. I have heard that she likes it at the retirement community she is 90 years old and the 55+ group is like living with her adult children, so she feels she needs to be the 3rd wheel and tell the youngsters how to live their lives.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2022)

Bolivar, you sound angry, and maybe you have had an unusually bad experience.  As a long-time resident of a 55-plus community, my reaction on reading your list of nastiness was that it's the exact opposite of my own experience.  Maybe this is unfortunately true of some senior communities, but there are probably thousands of such communities by now; how can you generalize about all of them like that?

It's like saying, "How can anyone want to live in a city? There are lots of bad people in cities."  Yeah, but...

Bratty kids?  We very seldom see kids of any sort around here, and I would put that down as a defect in senior communities.  I like kids. Occasionally, on the weekend or holidays, we do see a kid or two, visiting their grandparents. I have never seen a single one acting "bratty."  

Here, relatives are not allowed to live with the seniors. That would negate calling it a "senior community."  They can come for short visits, that's it. Younger people are usually here for quick visits. I have never heard any visitors make noise of any kind.

Hookers?  Drug dealers?  You've gotta be kidding.  We have a practically nonexistent crime rate.  And any hooker hanging around here looking for business would probably starve.   

About the bullying (I've never seen it) and general cruelty, I've never seen that either. It might exist here and there, as people are people, and you might find that in any apartment house or gated community, or anyplace else where you get lots of people of any age. I haven't seen any particular "immaturity" either, though some of the oldest people do slide into dementia, and usually end up moving to assisted living, or some other arrangement.

I think your description is ridiculous. And your attitude sounds hostile.


----------



## Michael Z (Mar 6, 2022)

My dad moved to a 55+ age apartment building. It was clean, quiet, well run, and had an elevator. It was a nice move for him and was not overly expensive as it was not assisted living. Family members helped him as needed.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2022)

Have lived in our 55+ community for 22 years, 3 years full time now. I find none of these disadvantages to be true, at least not in our community. If it wasn’t for a few chimes on our place and neighbors house, it would be dead quiet. No one gets into pool without a fob and seldom are there any kids there. Must be with an adult if they use the pool.
Some small crimes, mostly taking things out of unlocked cars, but this is happening everywhere.
I might mention that we own our own land, no rent here. Wouldn’t live in a park that charges rent as prices are going out of sight.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 11, 2022)

If your 55+ community is a hell-hole, ask yourself "did I check it out carefully first".  

They are definitely NOT all the same.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 11, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> I have researched this a lot ....and I agree with this person this is for your information only I don't care if you have an opinion or comment or not...take it or leave it.
> 
> Why would people want to live in a 55 plus community?
> When we first moved to one, the reasons were simple.
> ...


I'm happy that this person was able to get out and into a place of peace they can enjoy as they'd hoped.  Yeesh.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 11, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I live in a 55plus community. I am happy here, I feel safe. I do not have to worry about maintenance only the interior which is helpful being that I am a widow. I love to hear the children happily playing in the pool. I do not listen to gossip, I have great neighbours and although I do not mix a lot I am happy to help out when needed.
> It takes all sorts to make a community, you obviously chose one that was not suitable for you.


Happy it's working so well for you.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 11, 2022)

> Why would people want to live in a 55 plus community?


Maybe I'll feel differently when I'm 80, the typical amenities would be desirable but I'm used to the freedom of living in this rural area on a multi-acre property, with the nearest neighbor being at least 150 yards away.   I would hate having a homeowner's association dictating every little detail "allowed" on my property.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 11, 2022)

Not for me, but I can see how it would appeal to city, and town dwellers. It would be nice if everyone could live where they want, but fiscal reality all to often dictates for many.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 11, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Not for me, but I can see how it would appeal to city, and town dwellers. It would be nice if everyone could live where they want, but fiscal reality all to often dictates for many.


My brother & SIL live in a Del Webb seniors community in NW Las Vegas, it's very nice and has several recreation centers complete with indoor pools, tennis and pickle-ball courts, paths for walking or bike riding and such.  They like it there well enough, but they lived in L.A.(San Gabriel Valley) their entire adult life.


----------



## carouselsilver (Mar 11, 2022)

I don't think I would like to live in a 55+ community, but maybe it's because I've had a taste of it. I became disabled when I was 42, and had to move into an apartment complex for disabled folks and seniors. I had a hefty dose of really nasty people who had nothing more to do than spy on their neighbors and gossip. My next door neighbor was racist and would stand out in the hall and make comments so that I could hear them. 

There were some good things about the complex, but I was too ill to participate; there were crafting classes, charity drives, etc. At Christmas, carol singers visited. There were laundry facilities in the basement, there were elevators, and garbage was disposed of down a chute so we didn't have to carry it outside. But I couldn't wait to get out of there. I moved to a different building and it got worse. Because I was younger than most of the people there, I had comments about what on earth was I doing living there. If I ever feel that I want to live in an age oriented community, I hope I can find one as lovely as some posters here have described!


----------



## Medusa (Mar 11, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> I don't think I would like to live in a 55+ community, but maybe it's because I've had a taste of it. I became disabled when I was 42, and had to move into an apartment complex for disabled folks and seniors. I had a hefty dose of really nasty people who had nothing more to do than spy on their neighbors and gossip. My next door neighbor was racist and would stand out in the hall and make comments so that I could hear them.
> 
> There were some good things about the complex, but I was too ill to participate; there were crafting classes, charity drives, etc. At Christmas, carol singers visited. There were laundry facilities in the basement, there were elevators, and garbage was disposed of down a chute so we didn't have to carry it outside. But I couldn't wait to get out of there. I moved to a different building and it got worse. Because I was younger than most of the people there, I had comments about what on earth was I doing living there. If I ever feel that I want to live in an age oriented community, I hope I can find one as lovely as some posters here have described!


I hope so too.  Sorry you went through such a rough time.


----------



## RFW (Mar 11, 2022)

I really dislike group activities. I just like to do what I want, when I want and none of what I like to do involves other people.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 11, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Maybe I'll feel differently when I'm 80, the typical amenities would be desirable but I'm used to the freedom of living in this rural area on a multi-acre property, with the nearest neighbor being at least 150 yards away.   I would hate having a homeowner's association dictating every little detail "allowed" on my property.


This sounds like my husband: he keeps saying _maybe _some day but not yet, not yet; and doing something about it keeps getting pushed into the future so I'm afraid, if he goes first, I (who no longer drive much) will be stuck here in this great big place way out from town & stores, etc., trying to get it sold and get myself into some kind of place more suitable (after the average 2-years on a waiting list that it takes around here, of course). So sometimes, things can be put off too long.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 13, 2022)

I lived in a home for nine months. I just could not get super thrilled about a 'sing along" with some church group. The people at the home tried, but there was no budget for group events.  And, to be blunt, women out live men by about 10+ years. "Senior" facilities, sooner or later turn into "old ladies homes". Where I was, there were about 8 guys and 60 women. I think to remain vibrant and alive, you need people from all stages of life.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 13, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I think to remain vibrant and alive, you need people from all stages of life.


I agree with you about that and it's a situation I'd like for myself. Unfortunately, there seem to be more and more things, around here anyway, that fight against that. I was chatting with a realtor who told me that any time she takes prospective buyers who are middle aged or younger to go look at houses, if the prosp. buyer sees even one head of gray or white hair in the neighborhood, they'll frown and ask her, "They're aren't a bunch of old [said disgustedly] people living in this neighborhood, are there? Because I do not want to live somewhere where old people will be constantly griping about how much noise my kids make. Nor do I myself want to have to hear sirens every other day because some old person is having chest pains. So, let's go look at the next house on the list, please." And she said no matter how she tries to tell them how great the house is, they want no part of it; she said this happens all the time.

I think it's sad and that it's better for most people to be living around all ages but seems like more and more people disagree.

And what's even sadder, the realtor also told me that the trend amongst property developers is that you don't build houses or apartments that are convenient in any way for the aged to live in since that brings down the re-sale value since, as she said above, more and more non-old people do not want to be around old people.


----------



## John cycling (Mar 13, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I was chatting with a realtor who told me that ...
> what's even sadder, the realtor also told me that ...



You should cross agents like that off your list, and find one who helps you to get what you want.
.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 13, 2022)

John cycling said:


> You should cross agents like that off your list, and find one who helps you to get what you want.
> .


Uh, I guess you misunderstood my reply. I'm not in the market for a realtor--I wish I were but Huzz refuses to move--and in the 2nd place, as far as I know she seems to be a perfectly fine realtor, rather it's her middle-aged-and-younger clients who are the problem since they seem to be so darn set on living like Peter Pan's "Lost Boys" that they won't even look at a probably perfectly good house. So I'm at a loss as to how that makes her not a good realtor??


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 4, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Bolivar, you sound angry, and maybe you have had an unusually bad experience.  As a long-time resident of a 55-plus community, my reaction on reading your list of nastiness was that it's the exact opposite of my own experience.  Maybe this is unfortunately true of some senior communities, but there are probably thousands of such communities by now; how can you generalize about all of them like that?
> 
> It's like saying, "How can anyone want to live in a city? There are lots of bad people in cities."  Yeah, but...
> 
> ...


I live in a 62 plus senior community. I am moving as fast as I can - in 2 months- to a mixed community. Some here are gossipy mindless tongue-wagging trolls who have cliques and are good at leaving others out. Some come from unfortunately homeless situations and pay only $200 a month while others pay the going rate close to two thousand. Homeless ones don’t want to rock the boat so if ceiling is leaking, plumbing problems,  or mice have taken over, they don’t complain.  Some have relatives they call “caregivers” living with them- but are very obviously needing care themselves and they take up the closest parking. The manager has favorites and gives them important community updates to pass word of mouth but if you aren’t out much or not in the clique you may not know until the day of. Two men had a drunken fist  fight the other day out in the courtyard. At times grandkids scream and play and purposefully hit our trees with their toys. No activities for seniors at all unless you count the bullying and gossip. This was a lovely place when first opened 4 years ago. Now, it’s filled with all sorts of residents who have little interest in book clubs, knitting, bird watching, healthy conversations other than gossip, etc and their live-in relatives and perhaps not my cup of tea. It’s relatively quiet though much of the time and I will miss that some. Can’t afford the $3500-$5000 places as I imagine they much are nicer.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 4, 2022)

I lived in a 55+ community in Arizona and loved it, and now I'm in another one in Florida, and it is also great.  I'm 75ish and like the peace and quiet.  Both are gated communities, and the home prices keep out the true bottom feeders. Both have very active HOAs which I like.   The AZ one had a few more amenities, but I was there over 2 years and never used the pool or played the golf course.  I hope I can stay here for at least 5 more years, then move to whatever is next.

Different strokes for different folks..


----------



## Pepper (Aug 4, 2022)

My wonderful young man neighbor sold his co-op.  I met one of the new people yesterday, the wife. She was with her 1 year old twins and told me she had another little one as well.  They will be moving in in a few weeks.

I was positively thrilled that a young family is moving opposite and let her know how happy I was that young children will be my neighbors.  I love little kids and would hate living only with a bunch of old farts.


----------



## win231 (Aug 4, 2022)

Remy said:


> kat, when I owned the house, I swear it was more noisy than this apartment. Basketball playing, kids, but that wasn't the worst of it. The jerk to the side of me on every half baked holiday put his stereo outside and blasted it from 10am to 10pm. The guy behind me played his stereo outside also and had a very loud surround sound TV. That place was a nightmare for me. I should have never stayed 7 years.
> 
> Oh and then the punk kid in the house that backed to my front yard got a drum set.


And you really wished he'd beat it.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2022)

Boiver, your question implies that all 55+ communities are the same. As there are thousands of such communities all over the world, surely you realize that none of your bad experiences apply to all of them. 

Some people, like April, have had an unfortunate experience. Others find life to be pretty enjoyable, safe, and friendly. I guess it's the luck of the draw.

I think one point that has been left out in this discussion is the fact that a 55+ community is not a prison. Living there doesn't mean you are trapped there. Don't like the group activities that are offered? Find others in the larger community around you. If you have a car and can drive, or have some other means of transportation, you have the same access to games, sports, classes, performances, etc. as anybody else does. 

And for those who don't have easy access to travel, these communities offer lots of activities and people right at your doorstep. 

Also, nasty neighbors can turn up no matter where you live. That has nothing to do with being 55+.


----------



## jujube (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm happy with the neighborhood we live in presently; it's a good mixture of retired and younger folks.  I wouldn't mind, however, living in a 55+ community with lots of activities.

We spent six summers in a 55+ RV park in the Blue Ridge of North Carolina and I loved it.  Lots of social activities and interesting people our age from all over.  It was enjoyable being around people who, when asked, "Do you remember when we used to ___________?" and not be greeted with a blank stare.

I enjoyed the pool.  There were grandkids visiting (mine too) but kids were supervised and not out of control.


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 4, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> I have researched this a lot ....and I agree with this person this is for your information only I don't care if you have an opinion or comment or not...take it or leave it.
> 
> Why would people want to live in a 55 plus community?
> When we first moved to one, the reasons were simple.
> ...


In answer to the question, WHY. I live in a 71/2' x 11' room behind my daughters family home. I have a toilet and a sink. No way to cook or take a shower. The plan was they would share meals with me and that quickly went by the wayside. I'm old and eat at different times than she and hers. After waiting several times to get a text that a meal was ready only to find they had gone to friends or out to dinner. I chose to start buying easy snack type stuff and feed myself. They also eat very late and at my age eating late is a sure way to ruin a good nights sleep. When needing to shower, I need to check and see if the timing is right. They have a baby now that is napping a lot. When I do get in I need to clear the tub of kids toys. I'm an amputee and need a stool to get in the tub and one to sit on while in the tub. These are kept in a cabinet. When I am done it all goes back the way is was when I came in. I am not bitching, only stating these, to most, simple issues. I love my family and so appreciate their generosity and thoughtful gift. It really is just how nice it would be to cook ( and I love to cook) my own meals and to walk into my bathroom when I want and take a shower. I am fortunate that I have warm, and cool, dry place to be. There are so many that are not so fortunate. That is my WHY. There is more but this as good a why as any.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Aug 4, 2022)

I like my 55+ community a lot. Even as hot as it is now, there are lots of folks out daily walking and riding their bikes…& there’s usually plenty going on down at the clubhouse for those that are interested. And then there’s me, a genuine to-the-bone homebody. But since amenities are so close to the homestead even i venture out once in awhile for some human companionship...there’s something about the convenience of it all that appeals to me at this stage of the game


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 12, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> I have researched this a lot ....and I agree with this person this is for your information only I don't care if you have an opinion or comment or not...take it or leave it.
> 
> Why would people want to live in a 55 plus community?
> When we first moved to one, the reasons were simple.
> ...


Thank you for posting.  My hubby and I thought about living in one prior to buying the home we currently live in.  They were expensive homes...very nice but pretty expensive.  Our best bet is to make this our last spot... I am 62 - he is 60.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 12, 2022)

My sister lives in one of the new Sun City developments and it is a very nice area. Nice homes, clean streets, everything is very clean. She loves it there and I am happy for her. I have to admit though, when I go to the grocery store by her home and only see people close to my age or older I kind of feel odd. If I moved into a location close to her I think I would miss the variety of people that I see where I live. Sun City is kind of a unique place though. I have thought of moving to a 55 plus type of complex from time to time. That is different then moving into what is practically a 55 plus city.


----------



## Millyd (Aug 12, 2022)

Not my ideal way of living, homes to close to one another, I’d rather stay put right where I’m close to the river Murray, it’s peaceful and quiet till the kookaburras start laughing in the mornings.
RL Parrots visit by the thousands in the afternoon / evenings I wouldn’t swap it for 10 homes in a stuffy retirement village……no thank you

Rainbow lorikeet


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 12, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> My sister lives in one of the new Sun City developments and it is a very nice area. Nice homes, clean streets, everything is very clean. She loves it there and I am happy for her. I have to admit though, when I go to the grocery store by her home and only see people close to my age or older I kind of feel odd. If I moved into a location close to her I think I would miss the variety of people that I see where I live. Sun City is kind of a unique place though. I have thought of moving to a 55 plus type of complex from time to time. That is different then moving into what is practically a 55 plus city.


The community that my hubby and I looked at..it seemed like a ghost town.  No one was out walking their dog, etc.  I would feel like you, I would miss the variety of people.


----------



## trinastrinasstrinasss@yah (Sep 6, 2022)

I bought a home in a brand-new 55 plus community in lacey, WA.  Homes in there range from about 500k to 900k, they are beautiful, it was a horrible experience, I sold in 7 months to get out of there.  The gossip was horrible, it was a bunch of immature widows mainly who had no manners it was like high school with little clicks, it was terrible.  the houses were very small lots which was fine, except the builder lined up a lot of homes windows, so you looked right into your neighbor's house, even the bathroom.  They are still selling new homes there because it is a new community, they also said they were building a pool, I left there 3 years ago still no pool.  Horrible place and waste of money.  There is another 55 plus community in Lacey, that looks a lot better, it has more activities and a beautiful pool, it has been there for a while and it is building new homes, these homes and the existing homes have more privacy even with a small lot and I have thought about trying to get information about that community, but I do not want to be around a bunch of people who have no manners and no class, who act like they are in High School.  I am retired executive Manager and I was very surprised at the conduct of these people. One of them was supposed to have been a retired doctor, so I thought I would be living in a community with other professionals, the professionals I know have manners.


----------

